# Looking for written training plan winter/preseason cheap



## BendBiker (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello-

So in Quebec, winter lasts till about late march. I am looking for someplace to potentially buy a training plan that I can do on the trainer over the winter. Does anyone know of one? Ideally cheap would be nice, but I might be willing to pay for some customization. Last year I bought a cyclo core DVD, which came with a written training plan. I liked the sort of fitness body weight conditioning stuff he had, but the intervals and whatnot weren't super fantastic. I'd like to try something else. 

I just want something written out (periodized intervals) so that I don't have to get too creative when I get home from work and can pop on the bike without thinking and suffer through some intervals that will be good for me/my season starting in late March/April. Anyone know of any resources?? I don't really wanna pay for a full coach or anything.

THanks a bunch
PS...if it matters, my trainer (cycleops fluid) has a power curve that I uquite nerdily used to calculate power at each speed. So I have access to numbers/HR n' stuff


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

The cheapest is renting a few books from a library, sitting down, and reading them. The next best option is to go to somewhere like cyclingpeaks.com for hunter allen's plans, or talk to coachchris here on the boards (fifthelementcoaching.com).

RST, CTS, Wenzel, and Vision Quest all tend to be more expensive than the smaller guys, but you may be able to negotiate if you don't want a contactable coach and just a single plan to follow all winter.

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## BendBiker (Jul 22, 2006)

I wasn`t thinking too much over $100 bucks. The hunter allen plans actually look pretty good, thanks. I should of thought of that. That is the basic idea of what I want. Do you think it matters which company i get the plan from very much (ie you have a previous good experience?).

Other than that I just want a good plan that maximizes `bang for your buck` in terms of training time. I am just your average, fairly busy north american and not looking to make a pro team or anything...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

BendBiker said:


> I wasn`t thinking too much over $100 bucks. The hunter allen plans actually look pretty good, thanks. I should of thought of that. That is the basic idea of what I want. Do you think it matters which company i get the plan from very much (ie you have a previous good experience?).
> 
> Other than that I just want a good plan that maximizes `bang for your buck` in terms of training time. I am just your average, fairly busy north american and not looking to make a pro team or anything...


I don't order preexisting plans. I used to work for a coaching company, so I occasionally helped with customized ones.

Any company with certified and experienced coaches will probably be good. I wouldn't get too high up with the expensive pre-made plans, as they tend to be cookie cutter and straight from a book. I wouldn't go low, either, as they typically don't have the experience of a good coach.

Not quite sure where to look -- I've never tried. I have heard good results with the Hunter plans, though, if that is what you are leaning to. Just my advice for this winter, which is probably some of the best advice you can get. It sure was some of the best advice I got when I was learning to train and even coach.

Pick a plan, stick to it, and believe in it.

The number one success to anyone's training is not switching between plans because someone else says it is better. It probably is, just because they believe in it..but more on that later. Following a program _somewhat _religiously (ie, not so much that you stop listening to your body, but not so little that you skip necessary rides with poor excuses) will net big results, no matter who you decide to go with. Lastly, believe in it. The more mentally focused you are on your goals, the better chance you have at achieving them.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

What Nitro said.

I would only add, get a plan that measures you in watts and/or HR, so you can always be improving against yourself. E.g, an interval at 85% HR or some % of a threshold power figure is going to be hard, no matter how fit you are becuase it's a % of what you can do. 

But I've seen some canned plans that use gears or speed... avoid those.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

I am coming to the conclusion that different plans are like different dietary schemes for varying your nutritional intake over the course of a day. some will say have your dose of whatever in the morning, some will say have it in the afternoon, but they both have say to have it, and as long as you get it somewhere you're good. which is why you can't switch plans, because then you'll not get a balanced diet.
the analogy isn't perfect, but I think that there's something to it. over the course of your training season, you need volume, and you need intensity. you can't up both very well at the same time, but you can fit it all in over a season with a little planning.


----------

